# Worried about Down's syndrome



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi can anyone answer my question? It's been worrying me for a while now.

My husband and I decided not to have screening for Down's syndrome as the outcome would affect whether we kept the baby or not.

But just recently I've become worried, would the midwives have told us at the 20 week scan if they suspected there was anything wrong with my baby-like downs sydrome even though we opted not to have the screening?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Natalie. 

Yes absolutely they would have told you. 

They look for a signs with any pregnancy
  

Kaz xx


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Gosh just read what I wrote in my original post and my iPad has changed wouldn't to would! It should have said the outcome wouldn't effect whether or not  we kept the baby if it had Down's syndrome. 


Anyway thank you for the reply, I feel much better now


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I knew what you meant x


----------

